# perception white water kayak/wave surfing kayak



## Cub Tub (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Perception white water kayak for sale. Comes with Skirt, Blige Pump, Jacket and a few extras, but no paddle. Great kayak for surfing the waves or just playing around. The kayak is small, great for someone under 5'8".


----------



## Cub Tub (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry forgot price. $325.00


----------

